# Modern Arnis in Maryland?



## Tim Dawdy (Oct 12, 2002)

I will be visiting Emmitsburg Maryland for business October 22-30. Are there any Modern arnis schools/clubs in the area that would allow a me to train with them while I am in the area?

Please contact me if you have any information about Modern Arnis schools in Maryland.

Tim Dawdy
beardvc@pacifier.com


----------



## arnisador (Nov 22, 2002)

Did you have any luck finding someone in Maryland?


----------



## Guro Harold (Nov 22, 2002)

Carl Minkel and Bruce Chiu are in the Maryland/Virginia area.

Carl Minkel
--------------
The Taekwondo - Arnis Academy: Carl Minkel, Instructor
18210 New Cut Rd., Mt. Airy, MD 21771
carl_minkel@jhuapl.edu Ph: 301-829-2348

BRUCE H. CHIU
-------------------
3213 Duke Street, #185
Alexandria, Virginia    22314    USA
Telephone: 703-725-2988
e-mail: brucehchiu@yahoo.com
www.brucechiu.com


----------



## mongeese (Apr 1, 2003)

If anyone's still following this thread there's two more schools that I know of:

I teach out of Bethesda, MD
www.acrocombat.com
email: acrocombat@acrocombat.com

and Brian Pancia teaches out of Alexandria, VA
panciab@atlantech.net


Ed


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Apr 1, 2003)

*Maryland*
Edward Mengel
Acrocombat Martial Arts
5017 Wilson Ln
Bethesda, MD 20814
202-452-1212
acrocombat.com
acrocombat@acrocombat.com

Jim Heaney
Chesapeake Martial Arts
7850 Rossville Blvd Suite 200
Baltimore, MD 21236
410-663-9123 
cmakarate.com 

*Virginia *
Brian Pancia
Alexandria, VA
panciab@atlantech.net 

John Bailie
Progressive Self Defense
PO Box 211
Gainesville, VA 20155
jpbstraightblast@hotmail.com


----------

